# SOS! A little help here, please!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yes, generally accompanied by meaningful looks and pacing from me to the object to be retrieved. Adorable picture.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cute photo of Chagall!

Bob pages me for assistance coming down the stairs every morning. His hips are not what they used to be, so he likes me to stand at the bottom of the stairs while he comes down. He is often not ready to come down stairs first thing in the morning. So he lies down at the top of the stairs, waiting to see if I am coming back up again. When he is ready to come down, I hear a short bark letting me know. 

He is also a very demanding boy when it comes to treats! He goes over to the pantry closet where I keep the treats and either barks or scratches the door. I know that most of you good poodle people would simply train your dog not to scratch by not rewarding the behavior. But sorry to say, in this house, Bob gets what Bob wants! So our solution is to leave the left door open so that when Bob scratches, he hits the inside of the door or the plastic dog food containers. Works for me. I mean, how else am I supposed to know when Bob wants a treat?

I think that part of the reason that Bob's previous owners got rid of him is that he is bossy (I got him when he was 4 1/2 years old from people who didn't want him anymore). Fortunately for Bob, his bossiness is part of his personality that I really enjoy! He has me wrapped around his little paw. LOL


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I LOVE that pic of Chagall, it looks so familiar! Indie has become "whinier" in her old age. If a ball escapes under the couch she will lay there and actually whimper until someone retrieves it for her. We use one of those "pick-er-up-er" contraptions to help her. 
She just started whimpering like this in the last year...she has such a ball drive that she doesn't stop whimpering until she gets the ball.....poooor Indie!
Chagall looks stunning even from behind!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree what a cute photo of Chagall!

Yep, we get paged for assistance, but luckily not for getting toys. If she lets out a sharp bark by the backdoor she needs to potty _or_ if she stands there looking at you like you are crazy when you open the door someone let the water bowl go dry (bad owner). 

But then there is the 3 am in the crate bark, that starts as a single sharp bark, but gets closer and closer togeather if we don't let her out. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to deal with this. When we first got her (9 months ago), she was not reliably potty trained and for months I got up in the middle of the night to let her out and back in. Then we decided she needed to sleep through it and started to withhold water late in the evening and ignore the 3 am barking, and she started sleeping right through my SO's wake up time of 5:30 and most of my getting ready time and we would take her out at 8 am. But this week she woke at 3 again with a bark, and kept it up every 30 seconds or so, so I got up and let her out. But I definitely don't want it to become a habit again!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy makes this exasperated groan, it's so funny! Starts out high and ends low, like a person who has just had it! Like she's saying, "argggggghhhhh, you mean there's food on the counter and I can't have it??" Indy makes this little soft bark, like, "Mmpf!" It's like human cryptonite, I have to respond when one of them makes those sounds, they're trying so hard to talk


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that"s a sweet little B- hind.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yes, we call that the "prey bark," because Beau reserves it for when he sees a bird or lizard in the backyard and wants us to open the door so he try to catch it. The prey bark is often accompanied by a unique, high-speed tail wag. Does Chagall do that, too?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Here it is Sophy who tends to ask for help. First she sits for a "Please", then she lies flat for a "Pretty please!", and if that doesn't work she keeps up a soft mumuring whimper until I get up and do what she requires to be done - which is anything from moving Poppy off Sophy's favourite bed, to releasing a cat accidentally shut in somewhere, via out of reach toys or treats!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What an adorable picture! Molly does the same exact thing! Sometimes she even takes it to the next step and will shove her ball under the couch with her nose and then will do the 'one bark' to get me to play(I caught her by peeking around the door) I get so exasperated 'fetching' that darn ball that I usually end up putting it away! LOL!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

If the cats get shut in a room and want out or if they are outside and want in they just meow and the dogs do the rest. I am sure the cats think they have their own personal doggie doorman. The dogs go berserk until one of us just has to stop whatever we are doing to come and open a door for a cat.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

What a cute photo! And yes, Ruby has her summon me bark when I am to serve her intention, whatever the need! ( get my ball from under the couch, I need my bully, where is my turtle, ......?. )


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I LOVE that little silver bum!!!!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

What a cute behind Chagal has. That's an awesome picture. I saw Charlie does this many times but never quick enough to grab a picture.

Charlie never page me but Edison will, especially when he wants to announce that he just poop. I guess he doesn't want his poop laying around in his playpen.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> It gets stuck there so often I'm thinking of getting a sofa with higher ground clearance so he can retrieve it himself


No need for a new sofa...just invest in some cinder blocks. You will have the "newest" style of chic sofa...and Chagall will be able to duck under. Of course then you would miss out on that little happy bum.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

What a cute picture of Chagall! Reminds me of this one of Beau.

He was barking at people walking their dogs outside my window, so I tried closing the curtains, thinking that would stop him for a while... silly me. He was too smart for that, as you can see!

Beau usually gets my attention by coming up and nudging me with his nose, or making a "fft" sound when that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is just so cute!! Ginger whines at me when she loses the ball under furniture!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your poodles' antics, and my amusement at Chagall's. Also for appreciating a rear view of him.

*LEUllman*, Chagall has a special bark for birds and fowl. It's "_Aroo-roo-roo!_ Alert! There is a big fat Robin bob-bob-bobbing along on our lawn!" And, "_Aroo-roo-roo!_ There's a loose chicken! Let me at it, I wanna wing!!" He's not vocal without a reason. That "reason" usually consists of something in motion, something (like a ball) being stopped from being in motion, and the ringing of the doorbell. That he simply feels compelled to answer! (He's a mezzo soprano and his tail wags like a metronome on speed.):becky:

*peppersb*, _So touching _to hear how Bob signals when he needs you, and how you are always there for him!:love2:

*fjm*, I like hearing how Sophy knows quite well how to make her wishes known! I just adore Papillons, they are cute enough to get away with just about anything.:cute:

*TLP*, yes, I should put the sectional on risers. But then I'd have to actual clean under it. :decision: 

*remster*: The photo of Beau behind the curtain is _priceless!_ It reminds me of our old cat, she used to "hide" by sticking her head beneath the bedskirt, leaving her torso and tail in view. Silly kitty!:happy:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

wow! when i first saw that picture I jumped! I thought it was a recliner, and when u swing forward you could really hurt a puppy... Lou tries to lay with her paws under the recliner all the time, so every time we will get out of the chair we have to go "where is she?" LOL

I'm glad it wasnt that, since the title has sos in it, i was alarmed.

Lou plays fetch with me, meaning she brings the ball and drops it behind the couch and makes me get it, and then does it again and again and again...LOL She doesnt bark but looks at me with a desperate look in her face and keeps sniffing behind the couch, trying to get it....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

What a cute silver bum bum Chagall has!

When Nickel needs my assistance, he would first give me that "mom, please" look (see attached picture). As soon as I ask him what he needs, he runs to the spot (near the couch or some dead corner where his toy is stuck) and whimpers and looks at me and of course, there's the 100mph tail wagging.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> When Nickel needs my assistance, he would first give me that "mom, please" look (see attached picture). As soon as I ask him what he needs, he runs to the spot (near the couch or some dead corner where his toy is stuck) and whimpers and looks at me and of course, there's the 100mph tail wagging.


I _love_ the expression on sweet Nickel's face!:love2: It is so very familiar to me, having a very similar *silver *version of my own.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's coat color is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo magnificent! :-D


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Yesterday Bridget did the perfect repeat of Chagall's bum up under the couch. She was yelping and her favourite squeeky toy was under the couch where she couldn't reach. Instead of helping her I went to find my phone to make a video. But before I could get started she actually flattened herself dead flat and got under there to save that squeeky. She has never done that before and I didn't get it on video.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Qarza said:


> Yesterday Bridget did the perfect repeat of Chagall's bum up under the couch. She was yelping and her favourite squeeky toy was under the couch where she couldn't reach. Instead of helping her I went to find my phone to make a video. But before I could get started she actually flattened herself dead flat and got under there to save that squeeky. She has never done that before and I didn't get it on video.


Good for clever Bridget!! I would much rather have good "problem solver" than a photo of a cute bum. Unless of course my bum was that perky and cute!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah poor Chagall! But the picture sure looks cute! Well in my case, Lacey is the whiner! When I give them a treat and it is too hard for Lacey to chew, she will whine until Sadie softens hers up so she could have it. She'll come running to me like "mommy, Sadie won't share" kinda attitude. And you can't help but look at the that little girl and give her the softer treat!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Chagall has to be one of the most photogenic pups I have ever seen. I love his little tushy in the air, as he is searching for his toy.  What a ham!


I agree Chagall is sooooooo photogenic! He looks beautiful in ALL his pictures


----------



## abrosenfeld (Jun 10, 2012)

Nick has a tendency to do that if I'm taking too long to get up for a walk or if his sister Nora is sitting in my lap when he wants a treat.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Portia doesn't do that but my chinese crested "Rambo" does... he pushes the bathroom door open with his nose and goes in there but the door is heavy and just closes behind him... Then we hear him with his sharp "help me I'm stuck here" bark. It's the only time he uses that particular bark... It's like having a child who's hungry or has a dirty diaper or is tired... you know exactly what they want judging by the sound they emit. Portia goes into the same bathroom and if the door closes behind her will just stay there in the dark, quietly, even if we are searching for her and calling her name... When we can't find her we go look in the bathroom and sure enough, there she is, sitting by the toilet waiting to be let out... :/ Silly pups!


----------

